# Anyone else hate their job?



## lostfromreality731

And have to work simply to survive despite the job draining away your soul?

I've been working in this office for 7 years but I honestly feel I can't do it anymore. There is nothing else I can do, very few jobs in the area. I'm at the point where in a way I want to actually get fired so I'm forced to find something different, anything. It's not a bad job, I just feel I can't do it anymore, the spirit is willing to thrive, a career is a career at the end of the day, but I'm so fed up and speaking to customers is hard when you have to be positive and smile. Even being around my co-workers just makes things feel worse. Never anyone new or interesting, never a glimpse of moving forward, just remaining dormant in a mundane prison office surrounded by the sirens of ringing phones and good mornings/afternoons. 

Funny enough it's hard to call it a dead end job because it's very good pay, better pay than any other job I could get to be honest, but money means nothing to me except survival, even on minimum wage I could probably scrape by, I don't really spend much money on anything else except the occasional CD, book. I never go on holiday, don't drive, don't have a mortgage or anything so no real desire for lots of money. I feel I'm losing my mind, trapped in a prison of a life. A full week of a job you hate can seriously drain your mental energy and soul. I can't even focus on the piano much these days, the one hobby that actually makes me feel good. 

Anyone else in the same situation? Unemployment actually looks quite promising. Sure it will be tough getting peanuts for wages but at least it would force you out there and maybe eventually get that change that we sometimes need. A push out of the SA pit of doom.


----------



## TheBigH

You mention you make good money, but hardly spend anything on yourself. You should use some of that extra money after paying off your bills to take up another hobby. Then you'll have a little more incentive for going to work.

I think I know the feeling though. I'm 22, but if I end up working a crappy job for the rest of my life I will probably just off myself. I'm envious of the people who go to work everyday, doing something they love. I have a couple of friends like that. They work for the game industry as artists and programmers, but I always have to listen to them complain about their work. I tried to get hired as an animator, but they just gave me a 2 year long payless internship which I completed, then nothing happened after that. I would gladly take off my gloves and put down the mop to be in their position. All they do is create art everyday...and they're not happy with it. 

Anyway, the point stands. Yes, work is just an endless tiring soul-sucking cycle that humans have to put up with. Sometimes I'll just go sit in the bathroom at work and think, this can't be real life? How is this living?

Of course I'd rather be here than in a third world country starving to death and getting my hands cut off for sneezing. . .so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Ohio Fatso

I too have a good paying empty, unfulfilling job that I don't really enjoy. The words "good paying" though make it the best thing that's ever happened to me. 

This is America. You don't leave money on the table in this life. I'll keep showing up and getting my kick in the teeth everyday as long as they'll let me. 

Any job would suck, in my opinion. Any work you're doing for someone else will be subjected to their judgments. I hate any kind of face to face criticism. I want the rules spelled out initially, then I'll follow them. That's not how it works so I hate it.


----------



## JamesM2

I have the same problem with my job. The pay is good, my manager is good to deal with, but the work itself isn't interesting and it's just the coming in every day and doing the same thing for 8 and a half hours that drives me absolutely insane. I don't know how others manage it, I really don't. 

I'm also in an office environment and know just how much they can drain away at your soul. Just sitting there at a desk all day listening to people slaving away at their keyboards from sun up to sun down while another summer passes us by. The inane chatter from colleagues that seems to repeat itself every day, as they desperately try to employ their own escapism techniques to try to get through the day. Talking about their weekends, going on and on about food, and booking lunch somewhere for the next day and spending the rest of the afternoon saying to each other "I'm really looking forward to our lunch tomorrow!". Anything to get their minds off their soul-crushing jobs.

We're told we should be grateful to have jobs, and I do try, but it's so hard when I get so overwhelmed with depression regarding the complete and utter pointlessness of life. I just don't get why I'm supposed to want to be alive when I have to spend a huge chunk of it slaving away doing something that doesn't interest me. Others seem to manage it and come to terms with it just fine, but I can't. I'd much rather not have been born. I really don't belong here :no


----------



## xxx13

Ya I hate working too, not the work itself but it's the people that I have to deal with. I graduated from University in 2008 , I have been changing jobs 5 times since then. Most of the problems that I have with my jobs is my boss, I always get workaholic boss who demand his employees to do overtime almost everyday and we didn't get paid for overtime. I'm 28 now but I'm still searching for job that I can tolerate but also have good salary, job that allow me to go home on time everyday and I don't have to deal with a lot of people and office bull ****s. Sometimes I feel embarrassed because most of my university's friends has been successful, most of them has good job in well respected places with big paycheck while I'm still strugling to find job that I at least I can tolerate.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I hate my job. Way Too physical. Lots of lifting. Makes me sad. Pay also sucks.


----------



## lostfromreality731

Thank you for all the replies, It does seem that there is a pattern with jobs people hate, a majority of them are office work. With these office jobs most of the time its big corporations we work for, it makes you feel like just a pawn at the end of the day.



visualkeirockstar said:


> I hate my job. Way Too physical. Lots of lifting. Makes me sad. Pay also sucks.


I would rather physical work than mental, physical pain is a little easier to manage IMO than mental stress, especially with depression


----------



## Omgblood

My job is kind of physical. It is definitely messy, smelly and you will get wet everyday. The pay is a little bit above minimum wage. About 3/4 of my coworkers either, can't speak english, are convicts, were/current drug addicts, young asian adult males who still talk with a 'street' accent, or white-trash. Not meaning to overgeneralize, or saying theres anything wrong with people who fall into these stereotypes, but a culmination of all these things.. well make me feel like this job is making me dumber.

Also working on graveyard, I cannot sleep a solid 8 hours anymore (except on my nights off). I sleep 4 hours after work, then sleep about another 2 later. During my time away from work, I am always tired from being sleep deprived.

Oh yeah and having one person do what 2 or 3 people reasonably should be doing. I can't always get to everything, and someone else _will_ always get upset and I will be blamed

I want to quit but I applied to like 40 places (entry level type work) before getting this job. Maybe its time to stop looking for jobs on online job boards and look.. else where


----------



## Malek

Yeah that would be a fair assessment, to me a job's a job, yet I'm far from happy there... If I didn't feel overworked, underpaid, and stressed out I'd be peachy, just peachy, yet again, who isn't nowadays? :sus


----------



## coeur_brise

Me four.. I mean me too. I suppose true productivity, job or not, is whether you apply yourself in life and like what you do. But meh, society defines you as your job, even if you hate it and would rather have a low-paying less stressful job than a stress-filled high paying one. It's a double-edged sword, some people just like certain jobs better I guess and until then you have to find a happy medium.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Take a vacation! Go somewhere to refresh your mind and maybe discover a new perspective.

I don't really hate my job, I just hate the people that order me around. I shouldn't feel so stressed when my job is a simple customer service clerk.


----------



## ReverseMirror

I hate that my job is "looking for a job" and not a single call back. Also the interviews I get just feel like a waste of time, energy, and the little money I have.


----------



## lostfromreality731

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Take a vacation! Go somewhere to refresh your mind and maybe discover a new perspective.
> 
> I don't really hate my job, I just hate the people that order me around. I shouldn't feel so stressed when my job is a simple customer service clerk.


It usually helps for a short amount of time but the curse is always awaiting for when I return. I would rather have a low paying but enjoyable job (as someone else mentioned), the pay cut is the disadvantage, everything else though is a plus. Hell even working in McDonalds sounds refreshing


----------



## Tabris

visualkeirockstar said:


> I hate my job. Way Too physical. Lots of lifting. Makes me sad. Pay also sucks.


This.


----------



## myersljennifer

I completely feel you on this. My job isn't the worst either, could be much, much worse. But at the same time, it's so draining. I'm sorry you're in that position. PLEAAAAAAASE weigh the pros and cons and do what's best for YOU and your health! Life is VERY short. Why do anything that you can't handle anymore?


----------



## JamesM2

chaos_preacher said:


> It usually helps for a short amount of time but the curse is always awaiting for when I return. I would rather have a low paying but enjoyable job (as someone else mentioned), the pay cut is the disadvantage, everything else though is a plus. Hell even working in McDonalds sounds refreshing


 Agreed. I find myself missing the jobs I used to do, like working as a crew member at Burger King or stacking shelves at the supermarket. Sure I was being paid an absolute pittance, but it was physical work and time went by fast enough. 8 and a half hours stuck in an office cubicle feels like an absolute life time each and every day. There is absolutely no way I can do this for the rest of my life - no way, no how :no


----------



## DanaWK

I will be excited for a job at first but after 2-3 months i end up hating it. I will get bored of it, then my attention deficit brain gets tired and fatigued because the job is no longer exciting or stimulating enough and i end up screwing around and slacking off, that's when i start screwing up because i can't pay attention and then anxiety sets in and i **** up even more, then i get frustrated and anxious as **** and **** up even more. By this point i ****ing hate my job and my bosses end up picking up on this and get mad at me. I'm hoping welbutrin or some add meds will perk me up.


----------



## Fil

Hi

I can relate. I am a tram driver. STRESS STRESS STRESS. And my current levels of all sorts of anxiety are making it impossible. I would just like stop in a second and start a doggy parlour (have a diploma), but oooooooooooo money. So like maybe in five years I'll have enough capital oO. Could go do something else, but then I would be stuck in the 'office job no pay' situation and bye bye doggy parlour which is my only hope of EVER being able to do ANYTHING that I can reasonably handle without going into stress knots. So stuck for five years and not really coping. Screeeeeeaaaaaaam!!!!! lol


----------



## Kalliber

Yeah. _ . It is lonely


----------



## lostfromreality731

JamesM2 said:


> Agreed. I find myself missing the jobs I used to do, like working as a crew member at Burger King or stacking shelves at the supermarket. Sure I was being paid an absolute pittance, but it was physical work and time went by fast enough. 8 and a half hours stuck in an office cubicle feels like an absolute life time each and every day. There is absolutely no way I can do this for the rest of my life - no way, no how :no


I feel for you man, its so depressing working 37-40 hours a week in a job that is just so mentally unfulfilling, all these hours out of your life working in an office. I wish I lived before computers were invented, before corporation took over the world Just seems there's no way out, an endless struggle, if you want to survive you must suffer.


----------



## Chrissybear93

Ohio Fatso said:


> I too have a good paying empty, unfulfilling job that I don't really enjoy. The words "good paying" though make it the best thing that's ever happened to me.
> 
> This is America. You don't leave money on the table in this life. I'll keep showing up and getting my kick in the teeth everyday as long as they'll let me.
> 
> Any job would suck, in my opinion. Any work you're doing for someone else will be subjected to their judgments. I hate any kind of face to face criticism. I want the rules spelled out initially, then I'll follow them. That's not how it works so I hate it.


I love this!!! Totally agree, especially with the last part. I earn a little over 2 grand a fortnight, so my job pays well but I hate majority of my coworkers!


----------



## Jesuszilla

Ranting about hating our jobs? I'm always down for that. I hate my job too especially management for my department. Bunch of lying *******s.


----------



## lostfromreality731

I just spent an hour with a pompous moron who complained about his ‘smart’ wireless television not working and refused to lift a finger to try and resolve it, even though I don’t care, have any interest or any training on wireless TV’s. Yet I had to take an hour of abuse for it. 

Isn’t dealing with people such a joy in this modern day . Technology just makes it more awkward and confusing


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I've been working in my office for a good 7 months now. My mind is no longer being stimulated. I think it's time for me to move on to a more challenging job. Right now, I do simple office work which is extremely soul draining. My aim is to be an analyst within the organization I work for. I have the education necessary but it's just the work experience I'm lacking so I'm putting up with this current job to get more experience and beside that, I'd rather do this job then be unemployed. Anything is better than being unemployed IMO, when you're scraping by with no money and you really can't buy the food you want or go anywhere that costs a bit of money. 

I would never imagine myself doing the same job for seven years though. I think you need some major serious changes in your life. Perhaps get a second side job to switch things up a bit? I professionally dance on the side so that helps in stimulating my mind and body outside of work; it's like a second job to me but one that I'm passionate about. That or maybe saving up a ton of money, take a risk and quit your job, move somewhere else and randomly find some work to do.....


----------



## lostfromreality731

Melodies0fLife said:


> I've been working in my office for a good 7 months now. My mind is no longer being stimulated. I think it's time for me to move on to a more challenging job. Right now, I do simple office work which is extremely soul draining. My aim is to be an analyst within the organization I work for. I have the education necessary but it's just the work experience I'm lacking so I'm putting up with this current job to get more experience and beside that, I'd rather do this job then be unemployed. Anything is better than being unemployed IMO, when you're scraping by with no money and you really can't buy the food you want or go anywhere that costs a bit of money.


I understand where you're coming from but sometimes I think quitting (or getting fired) *can* sometimes be a good choice. It forces you to get out there and find something else, in the meantime you should be able to claim unemployment money. I think its justified if we have been paying into the system for so long. By will alone we cant just leave. Sometimes diving into the deep end is the only way to be able to swim away.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

chaos_preacher said:


> I understand where you're coming from but sometimes I think quitting (or getting fired) *can* sometimes be a good choice. It forces you to get out there and find something else, in the meantime you should be able to claim unemployment money. I think its justified if we have been paying into the system for so long. By will alone we cant just leave. Sometimes diving into the deep end is the only way to be able to swim away.


Yeah I know, thats why I also said in my other paragraph (previous post) that sometimes you have to take a risk, a chance and quit and move somewhere else, finding other work.

I'm also saying, since I recently was unemployed last year, that having money is better than having no money at all. I was raised in a family that scraped by on little to no food (very poor while I was growing up), so its a different kind of suffering when you're having to worry about whether there is enough food to eat every day. Unemployment benefits help but you can't really rely on that forever, especially if you apply after quitting or being purposely fired. Benefits are for those you are having a hard time finding a job in the first place or was fired for unreasonable circumstances or they can't work because they have a disability/harsh life situations. At least, that's how I see it. =/ I am raised to think that no one owes me anything; if anything, I owe people for a lot of things in my life.

ETA: Sorry I keep adding on. My thoughts keep going after I post. Lol...


----------



## lostfromreality731

Apparantly if you quit they can refuse to help you with unemployment money. I guess they would never believe that a person who is depressed and suffers from social anxiety (which makes the job difficult for them) can feel there is no choice but to quit.

Might be best to just let your work slip and find yourself phasing out. Getting fired because of performance would probably be the best way to go. If you have a family to feed then you have to look at the bigger picture though, despite your dislike for the work. Being miserable at work is something many people just have to suffer with.


----------



## anomnomnom

I wasted a lot of my life in education ( I call it a waste anyway) So I didn't get my first job till I was 24, well it sucked, the pay was practically illegal and I did barely any hours at all, I was better off on jobseekers. 

Anyway, after that one ended, I suppose I started to panic/freak out that theres nothing I can really do, I'm too old to do a lot of the minimum wage jobs round here because people would rather employ a 16 year old to do a menial task for £2 an hour less .I had a useless degree in something I didn't even want to pursue, I couldn't drive so I was very limited on locations I could actually get to as public transport isn't brilliant round here. 

Well after freaking out, feeling useless/unemployable, attempting (and failing) self employment I somehow found something, God knows how I stumbled into it, my first and only interview in all that time and I got the job. On paper it sounded perfect, It was stuff I could already do and stuff I had a little experience in but I would be given time to self teach myself to get up to scratch. It's also only about 10 minutes away. I felt I could finally contribute to society, sort my life out, get some money and look towards the future with "adult" things like getting myself a house.

8 weeks in, its depressing as hell. My sleep pattern is messed up, 40hrs a week leaves me little time to do anything else because I'm tired on the weeknights (my body probably isn't used to it) The place is nice, the people are nice (the boss leaves me to get on with things but he manages to give me a months work in 10 seconds without any help/advice which sucks but..) It's pretty disheartening because on paper it sounds perfect. The pay isn't great but its more than I've had before (hooray its actually legal, and above min wage) I feel something like this is the only thing I could realistically do with my life as I don't know anything else........but I hate it, day in day out sat at the same desk listening to chatty people around me while I just sit waiting for 5pm so I can get home and do nothing, the thought of doing this for 40 years is ..beyond depressing, but I don't know what else there is, I'm incredibly envious of people who actually enjoy their jobs (I know a few) 

Dunno what to say, 7 years is, wow, certainly sounds like you need some sort of change, I'm impressed I've lasted 7 weeks personally :blank, I'm pretty **** unfortunately (not what he wanted) so I may not be around much longer, but then thats just the other side of the depressing coin with trips to job centre and being made to feel about 3" tall, isn't life wonderful :roll


----------



## shypoet90

"I wasted a lot of my life in education ( I call it a waste anyway) So I didn't get my first job till I was 24, well it sucked, the pay was practically illegal and I did barely any hours at all, I was better off on jobseekers."

You've written a chapter in the book of my life! I was extremely focused on education from middle school through college, and it did not help me get to a better place in life. The wages that I earn for assisting people with substance and behavioral problems are less than someone at Starbucks makes, and duties are constantly being tacked on to the already stressful tasks of reaching people over the phone as well as routing calls, faxing, pulling files, etc. It is an extreme waste of potential that I carry on with only because I need the money badly and jobs in my area are scarce.

For those of you who have been fired from your jobs, has being fired hurt your chances at getting new positions? I dread being fired from the job I work, but I realize each day I work it that giving it my all for so little a dividend is irrational.


----------



## lostfromreality731

shypoet90 said:


> For those of you who have been fired from your jobs, has being fired hurt your chances at getting new positions? I dread being fired from the job I work, but I realize each day I work it that giving it my all for so little a dividend is irrational.


I think it would. The new employer would definintly ask about the previous job, they rely on references. In fact I would have to be honest and say what happened. Performance would be a little easier to handle, just say it got too difficult but it wasnt your ideal field of work so you struggled. Absence or conduct would be hard to get over that hurdle.

Even the idea of quitting or getting fired still feels like you are stuck in this web of strife. Working couldnt have been this frusterating and mundane a century ago.


----------



## Markula

i dont like my job either. im a union carpenter. its good money but i have to go to sleep early and wake up at 3am. you dont know where youre next job will be. all the guys i work with might as well be the jocks from highschool. its backbreaking moving heavy stuff all day. im an apprentice so im everyones b word.

i do feel really lucky to have this job though, i know alot of people would love to have it. id just rather do something i like. i wouldnt even care if i made less money.

it sure seems i wasted alot of time going to school and not getting anything from it though.


----------



## Imbored21

I just got a job. Going to work makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## kessler

I only have a rubbish part time job where I'm looked down upon, treated poorly and it really is soul destroying, I dread going in everyday and am so embarrassed by it that only a few people know I have this job.

I've put myself through a self study course and can finally see a way out but as I have no experience in this new field, getting my first job is so difficult and I feel stuck in this rubbish job that I hate.


----------



## Juno1984

kessler said:


> I only have a rubbish part time job where I'm looked down upon, treated poorly and it really is soul destroying, I dread going in everyday and am so embarrassed by it that only a few people know I have this job.
> 
> I've put myself through a self study course and can finally see a way out but as I have no experience in this new field, getting my first job is so difficult and I feel stuck in this rubbish job that I hate.


What job do you have?


----------



## lostfromreality731

Honestly I would rather work cleaning toilets than in an office dealing with people


----------



## coeur_brise

Yes, I kind of do hate my job. The hours are long, the days are tiring, coming home with achy muscles, tired feet, drained mind, and probably a reputation for being a paranoid anti-social crazy person... It feels like an 8-hour panic attack, not very pleasant sometimes. But what can you do, if I quit, then society deems that I am a lazy, unproductive *******... or a simple government moocher that has no right to claim mental illness disability. Er... was that politically correct? probably not.

Edit: oops, just realized I already posted in this thread. A month later and I'm still complaining. I guess I really don't like my job. At all.


----------



## kessler

Juno1984 said:


> What job do you have?


Cleaner at a school 

Only have to stick it until I can find some bookkeeping/finance type employment but that seems to be more difficult than I thought it would be


----------



## shypoet90

coeur_brise said:


> Yes, I kind of do hate my job. The hours are long, the days are tiring, coming home with achy muscles, tired feet, drained mind, and probably a reputation for being a paranoid anti-social crazy person... It feels like an 8-hour panic attack, not very pleasant sometimes. But what can you do, if I quit, then society deems that I am a lazy, unproductive *******... or a simple government moocher that has no right to claim mental illness disability. Er... was that politically correct? probably not.
> 
> Edit: oops, just realized I already posted in this thread. A month later and I'm still complaining. I guess I really don't like my job. At all.


I love you Coeur Brise! Your post transcribed feelings from my heart and mind, and I know that we were meant to be together! But oh yes, anxiety...


----------



## AnotherGuy

JamesM2 said:


> Agreed. I find myself missing the jobs I used to do, like working as a crew member at Burger King or stacking shelves at the supermarket. Sure I was being paid an absolute pittance, but it was physical work and time went by fast enough. 8 and a half hours stuck in an office cubicle feels like an absolute life time each and every day. There is absolutely no way I can do this for the rest of my life - no way, no how :no


This right here is why I'm so clueless right now. I used to do all kinds of physical work (including a crew member at BK- most fun at a job at my young adult life). I was even a machine operator at a factory which was a DREAM job because I had i had my own room with my own machines and I worked alone in the dead of night. The problem is that this job had many physical hazards so my body really went through the ringer. I quit for a while to allow myself to heal. During that time I finished school (for what, I yet don't know). Then I was almost killed by a drunk driver basically crippling me from basic physical duties for life.

After healing (as much as I could) I got an office job that I did for little over a year. And that has to be the most soul draining and depressing thing I've ever done. I was almost to the point of an anxiety attack.

My point is that now I'm locked out of working in the physical workplace, and the office workplace too is something that I feel I'd rather die than go back to. I'm so lost right now without any semblance of what's going to happen to me and my loved ones.


----------



## snowberry

I also hate my job. I work in a warehouse because of my SA, the only thing keeping me there is the pay. That, and I really don't think I can go through a bunch of job interviews. Ick.


----------



## lostfromreality731

AnotherGuy said:


> This right here is why I'm so clueless right now. I used to do all kinds of physical work (including a crew member at BK- most fun at a job at my young adult life). I was even a machine operator at a factory which was a DREAM job because I had i had my own room with my own machines and I worked alone in the dead of night. The problem is that this job had many physical hazards so my body really went through the ringer. I quit for a while to allow myself to heal. During that time I finished school (for what, I yet don't know). Then I was almost killed by a drunk driver basically crippling me from basic physical duties for life.
> 
> After healing (as much as I could) I got an office job that I did for little over a year. And that has to be the most soul draining and depressing thing I've ever done. I was almost to the point of an anxiety attack.
> 
> My point is that now I'm locked out of working in the physical workplace, and the office workplace too is something that I feel I'd rather die than go back to. I'm so lost right now without any semblance of what's going to happen to me and my loved ones.


Sorry to hear that. Thats quite a pickle you're in. Mentally torturing or the incidents that have occured make it physically impossible. What was the job you were doing with machines? Is there anyway you can go back to that kind of work in the future?


----------



## AnotherGuy

chaos_preacher said:


> Sorry to hear that. Thats quite a pickle you're in. Mentally torturing or do to the incidents that have occured physically impossible. What was the job you were doing with machines? Is there anyway you can go back to that kind of work in the future?


Well, the physical work I was doing was at a beverage bottling facility. I worked my way into a good operator spot within a year. I don't reckon I'll ever really work my way into something like that again because I was working 8 hours on my feet at minimum. Most days were 12. And it was mostly 6 days a week. It doesn't sound it but it's a really physical gig. The machine you operate is a colossal spinning hulk of metal. Picture a structure the size if a transit bus bent into the shape of a ring. This hulking structure spins and fills the bottles during production. I was in charge of operating it, maintaining it, disassembling it for sterilization, reassembling it. It's really tiring work and lots of running around like a mad man. I got paid ok, but now that I think of the physical demand of that job, I was being duped.

In short, doing that for 5 years straight (6days a week 12 hour shifts half the time) it takes a toll only your body. This place had really relaxed safety standards so I constantly got hurt. Cracked ribs, fell off 7ft ladders, burned myself, lost my vision for days at a time, constantly inhaling chemicals. It adds up.

After I got hit by that drunk driver, I have a shiny new metal femur so everything physical is pretty much out of the question. 4 months before the accident I got really physical and fit, but with healing time and learning to walk again and being immobile I gained the weight back sevenfold. I'm working on being physical again but this is a REALLY confusing period in my life. I don't know which way is up or down.


----------



## Cory R

I liked stocking for awhile, but my anxiety that I was going through at the time made me dread it.


----------



## teanpa

I am a medical biller. Overall, I like my job. It can be a bit challenging at times, but I like it. However, I feel exactly how you've explained. I feel drained. I feel as if the company is a vacuum sucking the life out of me. Not to mention how they make you feel like a slave. 

There's so much more to life, in my opinion, and it shouldn't be wasted working. I understand that we've got to make a living. There has got to be a balance. When there's too much work and not enough "human" time, life just doesn't feel like it is worth living anymore. Doesn't feel like your life. Feels like your company's. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## AnotherGuy

teanpa said:


> I am a medical biller. Overall, I like my job. It can be a bit challenging at times, but I like it. However, I feel exactly how you've explained. I feel drained. I feel as if the company is a vacuum sucking the life out of me. Not to mention how they make you feel like a slave.
> 
> There's so much more to life, in my opinion, and it shouldn't be wasted working. I understand that we've got to make a living. There has got to be a balance. When there's too much work and not enough "human" time, life just doesn't feel like it is worth living anymore. Doesn't feel like your life. Feels like your company's.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Funny you mention that. The job I used to do was 6 days a week, 12 hour shifts. Then they'd make use attend seminars that taught the importance of work/family life balance and how important it is to not work too hard. I'd feel like slamming someone's head into the wall every time I attended these meetings....that took place after working a 12 hour shift...when I could be home with my family haha.


----------



## petalpunk

I absolutely hate my job. I would quit right away if it wasn't for my parents. I feel like family is just there to make everything worse. I feel like my life would be so much better if their constant judgements were not hanging over my head. They always have to tell you what to do and what you are doing wrong. They pushed me into the sciences out of high school and now I am working in a laboratory. My employer wants to move me into a department that can be very stressful and I know I cannot handle it. I want to leave so bad but then my family will never understand. And changing jobs will do nothing because it will just be same crap, different location. I feel so stuck right now. I am an artist at heart, science was never my thing. I just don't know how to change my life and get out of this hole.


----------



## lostfromreality731

petalpunk said:


> I absolutely hate my job. I would quit right away if it wasn't for my parents. I feel like family is just there to make everything worse. I feel like my life would be so much better if their constant judgements were not hanging over my head. They always have to tell you what to do and what you are doing wrong. They pushed me into the sciences out of high school and now I am working in a laboratory. My employer wants to move me into a department that can be very stressful and I know I cannot handle it. I want to leave so bad but then my family will never understand. And changing jobs will do nothing because it will just be same crap, different location. I feel so stuck right now. I am an artist at heart, science was never my thing. I just don't know how to change my life and get out of this hole.


Its tough man, especially when you don't want to let important people down. Focus on your artistic interests and think of the job as supporting that, keeping everything ticking finely so you can improve and maybe one day you can do something with your artistic skills. Working in a lab doesn't sound too bad, at least you don't need to constantly talk to people...right?


----------



## twitchy666

I absolutely loved every one of them. The boss in charge never liked me, and nobody had the zest to tell me why not. If... I ever had a job again, for however long, I wouldn't be surprised at all if I was let go of, but would not leave their presence until they uttered the reason.


----------



## copper

My job along with others have gotten worse due to when the Director of Outpatient Therapy was promoted up to Associate Director of the whole agency. She talks down to everyone like we are all stupid. Hate to tell her she isn't too smart her self. She may have an MSW and thinks she is smart, but she is clueless. She came down to my office to tell me the billing code I have been billing the monthly reports should of been another billing code. So I had to early terminate the ones we were using, do an IPOS amendment, and reauthorize with the correct billing. Well she never said I had to do this for the progress note billing too. Even my office mate said she never mention this. So once again I got to go in extra early Tuesday to get it done. Thank god I have memorial day off and can't do it this weekend due to the system down for maintenance. I guess she told us the wrong thing and we have been using the wrong code for three years now. If I had enough money to retire I would be out of there since I live here in Siberia of Michigan there is no other good jobs so I am stuck. Don't want to move to the city somewhere. Wouldn't make any better money and have to live in a roach and rat infested place.


----------



## jvanb00c

My job sucks. It seemed like the perfect job when I first started it several years back. It was a security gig at an industrial plant and basically the hardest part of this job was not falling asleep. I mean it was kind of cool, there is a tv and computer so most of my time is spent on the net or watching movies or tv...but then as time went on I started to look at the job differently as well as myself. It's like do I really want a job where there is literally no challenge at all and very little room for advancement? Not to mention absolutely nobody respects security guards. We are seen as wannabe cops or lazy bums who are just a rung above welfare moochers. Which they aren't really wrong, I mean security is necessary in some places but not where I work. My job is 100% expendable. However I do the tasks that we are assigned as well as I possibly can and I'm very serious about it. It makes me sad to see some of the people I work with are taking the easiest job in the world and try to make it even easier. I worked with this one person who acted like simply getting out of the chair was to much of a task. Like heaven forbid you actually have to stand up and walk outside to get a persons information before allowing them to drive in. 

But yeah, there just isn't much of a challenge to this job and no respect. However with all that said, it pays pretty good. A lot better than I'd get stocking shelves at Walmart or loading a truck with boxes at UPS.


----------



## xxx13

I hate my job. it's not the job itself, it's the people that driving me insane.


----------

